# 14 " Clown Loach with Red Arowana,,,,Monster FISH!!



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

when i can wait my 5" clown loach same as him!!
he ave 35 CM, almost 14 " Inch!!Monster FISH!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

You may have to wait 25-30 years for your 5" to grow to 14". 40-50 years to 16".


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hahah,,,,,,,,,i cant wait 20 - 30 year, but i know JUICE can wait,,,,he has one almost same szie,, my 5" only!!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> hahah,,,,,,,,,i cant wait 20 - 30 year, but i know JUICE can wait,,,,he has one almost same szie,, my 5" only!!!!!


If you cant wait best to get them at 14". Just like you let it travel in a time machine but your money also travels in somebody else bank machine.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> If you cant wait best to get them at 14". Just like you let it travel in a time machine but your money also travels in somebody else bank machine.


HAHAHAHA!! VERY VERY VERY GOOD EXAMPLE! LOL!

Btw.. nice patterns on that loach~


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

those are some weird patterns on that clown. Can't wait till mine get that big too!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats a big loach. probably wild caught. hard to grow one that big in captivity. my biggest is 11 inches. fun to watch them swim around lol


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hahah...time machine,,,,


----------

